# Slot Car Crossing Ortonville Mi. WINTER SERIES STARTS THIS WEEKEND 12/1/12



## lugnut23 (Jul 9, 2012)

WINTER SERIES STARTS THIS WEEKEND 12/1/12
On the oval; 41/2 dirt late, flexi w/Parma or FX16D, NASCAR 4' Flexi w/Parma or FX16D. On the Hillclimb; 4' flexi G.T.P. Parma or FX Super 16D, also racing Stock Parma FCR except tires & gear 
open 12:00 1st race 630
any Questions contact 
Ortonville International Speedway (Slot car crossing ) 
1581 Ortonville road (m-15) 
Ortonville, Michigan 48462
248-396-1869 (Dennis or Jan) :wave:


----------



## lugnut23 (Jul 9, 2012)

SAT. DEC 22
Christmas $500.00 bracket race w/125 cars minimum 
Ortonville International Dragway 
1581 Ortonville road (m-15) 
Ortonville, Michigan 48462
248-396-1869 (Dennis or Jan) :dude:

$5.00/car 10 car max no double entry 
$5.00 pit pass 
$2.00 buy-back 
50/50 raffel, gift cards from O'malley's Gally, Raffels. Always a BLAST!
open @ 9am
race @ 1pm SHARP!!! 
1.899 min 
C'MON all u bracket racers in Michigan, Indiana and Ohio! Come race on ONE of the BEST 1/4 mile tracks around, PERIOD!! :wave:


----------

